# Bream fishing with My Grandaughter and Ms Penny



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I took my grandaughter Elizabeth and Ms Penny Bream fishing this morning,, up in eleven mile creek. did pretty good, brought home 12 nice ones. Elizabeth caught the biggest one, it was easy 1 lb. pictures to come,,, havnt got them of the camera yet,,,
I am blessed..


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenny, sounds like a perfect day. I have a friend in Alabama that has about a 6 or 7 acre private lake that he lets us fish in. Full of Bream and Bass. The rain this morning will put it out of business for a couple of days due to the road. or lack of, into the lake. When he gives me the ok on the road condition I'll let you know if you are interested. Ed


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great day. Good seeing y'all at theramp sat morning. We started the morning on a favorite sand flat and put 8 decent specks in the boat and 1 catfish. We ran back to herron and fished from the mouth back to the ramp for a few hours. We caught around 30-40 bass but all but 4 were undersize. Also caught 2 bream, the biggest of which would cover 2 hands. Everything was caught on silver original rapala f7floaters.great morning fishing with my dad

Jimmie


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a picture up now,,, great time we had,,, beautiful day,


----------

